# CV required for 189?



## arpithjain (Sep 21, 2016)

Hi,

I recently lodged visa 189 for myself, wife and infant son. I submitted all docs upfront (PCC, medicals, Form 80, Form 1221 etc). I was reading on some forums that people were asked to upload CV. 

1. Is it required to upload a CV?

2. If so, does it have to be in any particular Australian format or can I just use my existing US based CV? 

3. Do I have to submit one for my wife? - She does not have any work experience.

4. Under what "Evidence type" should I upload my CV in my immi account? I don't see an option for CV or "Others". The closest option I see is "Evidence of overseas work experience". But I am pretty sure a CV cannot be used as evidence of work experience. 

Please note:
1. I am NOT claiming any points for work experience. 
2. I did upload bank statements, tax documents and a couple of investment statements as proof of funds/employment. 

Thanks!


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

not always they ask a CV for 189 visa applicant, in fact I too havent given my CV so far


----------



## destinedtobe (Jan 11, 2016)

In DIBP checklist, expand Health and Character:

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist

It would be better to upload documents stated here without waiting for CO to ask, even if it is mentioned as optional as there is a higher chance of getting a direct grant.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arpithjain (Sep 21, 2016)

> not always they ask a CV for 189 visa applicant, in fact I too havent given my CV so far


Thanks Sultan. I think I'll hold off. There is no option in immi to upload CV anyway. If I do get a request for one, I'll just email the CV to the CO. 




destinedtobe said:


> In DIBP checklist, expand Health and Character:
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link. I did upload all of the documents mentioned and more.


----------



## destinedtobe (Jan 11, 2016)

arpithjain said:


> Thanks for the link. I did upload all of the documents mentioned and more.


The link mentions resume.


----------



## arpithjain (Sep 21, 2016)

destinedtobe said:


> The link mentions resume.


I just looked again. You are right. But under what "Evidence type" should I upload my CV on my immi account? I don't see an option for CV.


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

arpithjain said:


> I just looked again. You are right. But under what "Evidence type" should I upload my CV on my immi account? I don't see an option for CV.


Just upload all the documents and let your application flow in the pipeline and be in Q instead of lagging behind.

Co will ask if CV needed. I am sure it is not mandatory as many of my friends have done this. 



Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## arpithjain (Sep 21, 2016)

dreamliner said:


> Just upload all the documents and let your application flow in the pipeline and be in Q instead of lagging behind.
> 
> Co will ask if CV needed. I am sure it is not mandatory as many of my friends have done this.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I did upload all the docs and submitted my application about 2 weeks ago. I posted this thread because I heard (any maybe I am wrong about this) that once CO requests for additional docs, they don't look at your application for another month or so even if you submit the requested docs immediately. Didn't want something like CV to hold up my application.


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

arpithjain said:


> Thanks. I did upload all the docs and submitted my application about 2 weeks ago. I posted this thread because I heard (any maybe I am wrong about this) that once CO requests for additional docs, they don't look at your application for another month or so even if you submit the requested docs immediately. Didn't want something like CV to hold up my application.


There would have been dedicated downdrop menu in immiaccount if CV was mandatory.



Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## destinedtobe (Jan 11, 2016)

arpithjain said:


> I just looked again. You are right. But under what "Evidence type" should I upload my CV on my immi account? I don't see an option for CV.




Have you looked at evidence of character? I recall there is a resume/cv dropdown. I just couldn't make out which category.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

arpithjain said:


> Thanks. I did upload all the docs and submitted my application about 2 weeks ago. I posted this thread because I heard (any maybe I am wrong about this) that once CO requests for additional docs, they don't look at your application for another month or so even if you submit the requested docs immediately. Didn't want something like CV to hold up my application.


Found for you,

Go to 'attach more documents' -> click on 'Employment History, evidence of' --> there you find 'RESUME' option...


Good luck.


----------



## destinedtobe (Jan 11, 2016)

dreamliner said:


> Found for you,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




There, somebody decides to make your journey even easier! Good luck... keep us posted!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arpithjain (Sep 21, 2016)

Thank you so very much dreamliner and destinedtobe. Huge kudos guys!! Really appreciate the help. 

I was able to upload my CV. And so sorry for the late response. For some reason I didn't get a notification in my email about the last few posts on this thread. I only found this by going over some of my old threads looking for some information.

Final question:

Do I need to upload a CV for my wife too? She does not have any work experience. All I can add for her resume is education details (which I have already provided on the visa application)


----------



## sandysinghdogra (Sep 17, 2016)

*Resume- Whether to Upload*

Dear Sultan, Newbienz and Experts-

Please suggest if CV should be uploaded? I dont want to burden CO with an additional document which is the most boring one aswell, hence need your opinion


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

sandysinghdogra said:


> Dear Sultan, Newbienz and Experts-
> 
> Please suggest if CV should be uploaded? I dont want to burden CO with an additional document which is the most boring one aswell, hence need your opinion


Almost everyone uploads the CV during VISA lodge so you can upload that.


----------

